# Mal was zur Erheiterung: Welches ist das schwerste 20"-Kinderrad?



## Meridist (13. Januar 2019)

So wie ich manchmal Schaufensterbummel mache, so schaue ich auch manchmal in Internetshops, was es alles gibt. Dabei hab ich ein Kinderrad entdeckt, dessen Gewicht besonders beworben wird:
_"Mit nur 13,6 kg Gewicht lässt sich das Fahrrad super handhaben und ist ein idealer Partner für Jugendliche!"_
https://www.pentagonsports.de/20-zo...ekors-fussball-wm/fahrrad/jugendrad/a-810019/

Da hab ich schon fett grinsen müssen, aber es kommt noch besser, ein Klick weiter entdeckte ich im gleichen Shop ein Kinderrad mit *14,5 Kilo* und somit schwerer als mein 29er-MTB!
https://www.pentagonsports.de/20-zo...rad-mountainbike/fahrrad/ausverkauf/a-806408/

Jetzt wollte ich es genau wissen und hab direkt nach schweren 20"-Kinderrädern gesucht und bin bei Real fündig geworden, Gewichtsangabe in der rechten Spalte Produktdaten:* 17 Kilo! *
https://www.real.de/product/311900197/

You made my day!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Januar 2019)

Definitiv Räder die den Kids den Spaß nehmen werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridist (13. Januar 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Definitiv Räder die den Kids den Spaß nehmen werden .



Ob ein Kind so ein 17-Kilo-Monstrum nach einem Umfaller überhaupt wieder hochheben kann?

Wenn es nach mir ginge, müssten Gewichtsangaben Pflicht sein, und zwar nicht nur bei Fahrrädern, sondern auch bei Teilen, die für Fahrräder verkauft werden. Das wäre mal praktizierter Konsumentenschutz.


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2019)

Gewichtsangaben mit Konsumentenschutz gleichzusetzen halte ich auch für blauäugig. Leicht ist nicht immer ein Qualitätsmerkmal (ich glaube ich werde alt...)


----------



## Meridist (13. Januar 2019)

Roelof schrieb:


> ... Leicht ist nicht immer ein Qualitätsmerkmal (ich glaube ich werde alt...)


Eigentlich ist Gewicht doch ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn auch nicht das einzige.
Andere, schwerer zu quantifizierende Merkmale wären Leichtgängigkeit, Langlebigkeit, etc.
Wobei es auch in Punkto Langlebigkeit so etwas wie MTBF gibt: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_Time_Between_Failures
Zum Beispiel wie lange ein Lager bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl und unter einem bestimmten Gewicht sich dreht, dürfte im Labor recht gut reproduzierbar sein und wäre im Vergleich ein Anhaltspunkt für die Langlebigkeit.
Man könnte so viel mehr tun von seiten des Gesetzgebers, um die Konsumentenposition zu stärken gegenüber den Herstellern.


----------



## Linipupini (14. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Man könnte so viel mehr tun von seiten des Gesetzgebers, um die Konsumentenposition zu stärken gegenüber den Herstellern.


wenn`s gewollt wäre


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> wenn`s gewollt wäre


Tja, die vornehmste Aufgabe des Stimmviehs ist es zu zahlen und ansonten die Klappe zu halten...


----------



## CrossX (14. Januar 2019)

https://www.funsporthandel.de/ebike...derfahrrad-mountainbike-250w-20-zoll/a-100449

Ok, ist etwas unfair, weil mit Motor. 
Aber Zitat des Händlers:"Sie können das Bike dank des geringem Eigengewicht von nur 20 KG und der 6 Gangschaltung auch komplett ohne elektrische Unterstützung mühelos fahren."

Na dann viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Januar 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Definitiv Räder die den Kids den Spaß nehmen werden .


Woher nimmst Du das?
Als Sportgerät im Wald sehe ich das ja noch absolut ein, da wird das Gewicht schnell zum Hemmschuh.
Aber im Alltag macht sich das Gewicht ja wohl eher kaum bemerkbar, es sei denn die Kinder müssen das Rad irgendwo hochtragen oder richtige Berge bezwingen. Was auf dem Schulweg u.ä. doch eher nicht der Fall sein dürfte.
Sofern es leicht läuft ist da doch eigentlich noch alles einigermaßen in Butter.

Das von mir umgebaute Klapprad für meine Tochter bringt stattliche 16kg auf die Waage, und das fährt sie seit der 3. Klasse zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Denn sie sitzt gut drauf, es sieht cool aus und läuft (auch dank Automatix) in allen Fahrsituationen (im Alltag) recht leicht und auch einigermaßen schnell. Trotz des wirklich stattlichen Gewichts.

Wobei es natürlich schon schräge ist ein Kinderrad zu konzipieren was so schwer ist. Das Rad meiner Tochter ist ja nur so schwer, weil der massive 70er-Jahre Stahlrahmen und auch die Stahlfelgen neben der Stahlkurbel.so richtig reinhauen.


----------



## CrossX (14. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du das?
> Als Sportgerät im Wald sehe ich das ja noch absolut ein, da wird das Gewicht schnell zum Hemmschuh.
> Aber im Alltag macht sich das Gewicht ja wohl eher kaum bemerkbar, es sei denn die Kinder müssen das Rad irgendwo hochtragen oder richtige Berge bezwingen. Was auf dem Schulweg u.ä. doch eher nicht der Fall sein dürfte.
> Sofern es leicht läuft ist da doch eigentlich noch alles einigermaßen in Butter.
> ...


Dann darf aber auch kein Hügelchen dazwischen kommen. Ich wohne im Sauerland,   da möchte ich meinen Kindern kenne 17kg auf dem Weg zur Schule antun.


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Das von mir umgebaute Klapprad für meine Tochter bringt stattliche 16kg auf die Waage, und das fährt sie seit der 3. Klasse zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.



Okay, wenn sie in der 3. Klasse ist, dann ist sie ja schon 9, schätze ich mal, aber 20" werden auch teilweise schon von Fünfjährigen gefahren und ob die die 16 Kilo von der Horizontalen wieder in die Waagrechte bringen können, wenn das Fahrrad mal umfällt? Da sind wir doch in Gewichtskategorien von Erwachsenenfahrrädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (14. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mal das 24er von Tochters Schulkamerad bei mir. Griff an die Bremse (V-Brake), geht schwer. Kofferwaage genommen und gezogen ==> 1,5 kg um den Leerweg zu überwinden!  Wie soll der Bub da zum stehen kommen
Ist fast noch schlimmer als 17kg durch die Gegend wuchten zu müssen.


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das 24er von Tochters Schulkamerad bei mir. Griff an die Bremse (V-Brake), geht schwer. Kofferwaage genommen und gezogen ==> 1,5 kg um den Leerweg zu überwinden!  Wie soll der Bub da zum stehen kommen
> Ist fast noch schlimmer als 17kg durch die Gegend wuchten zu müssen.



Das wird dann vom Marketing bestimmt als "Antiblockiermassnahme" beworben, damit der Ärmste nicht den Abflug über die Lenkstange macht! /ironie off

Nachtrag: Als die V-Brakes neu auf den Markt kamen hatte man tatsächlich Angst, dass die Fahrer die ungewohnte Bremsleistung nicht handhaben können und verbaute "Powermodulatoren" https://wikipedalia.com/index.php/Power_Modulator


----------



## Linipupini (14. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Als die V-Brakes neu auf den Markt kamen hatte man tatsächlich Angst, dass die Fahrer die ungewohnte Bremsleistung nicht handhaben können und verbaute "Powermodulatoren" https://wikipedalia.com/index.php/Power_Modulator


Das hat man u.a. gemacht, weil oft Cantihebel mit V-Brake kombiniert wurden! Wer das mal gefahren hat, herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Das Rad meiner Tochter ist ja nur so schwer, weil der massive 70er-Jahre Stahlrahmen und auch die Stahlfelgen neben der Stahlkurbel.so richtig reinhauen.


Gut, gegen den Stahlrahmen kann man nichts machen, aber Aluminiumlaufräder gibt es schon inklusive Versand für deutlich unter 20 Euro: https://www.amazon.de/FAHRRAD-LAUFRAD-CHRISSON-HINTERRAD-HOHLKAMMER/dp/B00HFSQA36/
Oder direkt hier: https://www.taylor-wheels.de/laufrader/20-zoll/?dir=asc&order=price


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du das?
> Als Sportgerät im Wald sehe ich das ja noch absolut ein, da wird das Gewicht schnell zum Hemmschuh.
> Aber im Alltag macht sich das Gewicht ja wohl eher kaum bemerkbar, es sei denn die Kinder müssen das Rad irgendwo hochtragen oder richtige Berge bezwingen. Was auf dem Schulweg u.ä. doch eher nicht der Fall sein dürfte.
> Sofern es leicht läuft ist da doch eigentlich noch alles einigermaßen in Butter.
> ...


Nicht jeder wohnt im Flachland und nutzt ein Rad nur um zur schule zu fahren.... 
Dafür Magnesium reichen um richtige Radtouren zu fahren .... Vergessen wir es... Hatte früher auch ein schweres Schrottbike.... Und entsprechend Lust zum biken...


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2019)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das 24er von Tochters Schulkamerad bei mir. Griff an die Bremse (V-Brake), geht schwer. Kofferwaage genommen und gezogen ==> 1,5 kg um den Leerweg zu überwinden!  Wie soll der Bub da zum stehen kommen
> Ist fast noch schlimmer als 17kg durch die Gegend wuchten zu müssen.


Wenn nach dem leerweg überhaupt Bremskraft aufgebaut wird... Hatte reichlich Räder in den Fingern durch den Job meiner Frau.. 85-90% der Räder hatten keine bis kaum Bremswirkung auf der vorderradbremse.... Hauptsache das Kind kann sich nicht überschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Das hat man u.a. gemacht, weil oft Cantihebel mit V-Brake kombiniert wurden! Wer das mal gefahren hat, herzlichen Glückwunsch



Das nennt man dann wohl Symptom- statt Ursachenbekämpfung: Statt eines Bremshebeltauschs so einen Powermodulator!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Gut, gegen den Stahlrahmen kann man nichts machen, aber Aluminiumlaufräder gibt es schon inklusive Versand für deutlich unter 20 Euro: https://www.amazon.de/FAHRRAD-LAUFRAD-CHRISSON-HINTERRAD-HOHLKAMMER/dp/B00HFSQA36/
> Oder direkt hier: https://www.taylor-wheels.de/laufrader/20-zoll/?dir=asc&order=price


Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen daß ich seltene 22" Laufräder statf der originalen 20" verbaut hatte.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du das?
> Als Sportgerät im Wald sehe ich das ja noch absolut ein, da wird das Gewicht schnell zum Hemmschuh.
> Aber im Alltag macht sich das Gewicht ja wohl eher kaum bemerkbar, es sei denn die Kinder müssen das Rad irgendwo hochtragen oder richtige Berge bezwingen. Was auf dem Schulweg u.ä. doch eher nicht der Fall sein dürfte.
> Sofern es leicht läuft ist da doch eigentlich noch alles einigermaßen in Butter.
> ...



Funktioniert vielleicht noch für den nicht zu heftigen Schulweg,die Kinder für das MTB zu begeistern vermutlich nicht .


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen daß ich seltene 22" Laufräder statf der originalen 20" verbaut hatte.


22", sowas kenne ich tatsächlich nicht.
Dann könnte man vielleicht andere Komponenten tauschen, die von dir erwähnte schwere Kurbel zum Beispiel.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> 22", sowas kenne ich tatsächlich nicht.
> Dann könnte man vielleicht andere Komponenten tauschen, die von dir erwähnte schwere Kurbel zum Beispiel.


Da ist noch so ein richtig Oldschool Tretlager mit eingelegten Blechhülsen als Lagerbahn verbaut, dazu noch Oldschool Kurbel mit Keilen.


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> ... Kurbel mit Keilen.



Hatte ich leider als Jugendlicher auch - mit dem Effekt, dass ich danach 15 Jahre lang aus Frust kein Fahrrad gekauft habe!
Ich kaufte mir erst wieder ein Fahrrad, als ich eines mit Vierkant-Tretlager sah.
Dieses Vierkant-Tretlager hat mich dann von meinem Pedalarm-Trauma befreit, ein spätkindliches Trauma, das ausgelöst worden war durch den beim Treten stets nach hinten fallenden linken Pedalarm.
Ich denke, da ist viel Verbesserungspotential am Fahrrad deiner Tochter!!


----------



## Chillischote (14. Januar 2019)

Sorry Leute, aber ich finde da wird deutlich übertrieben... wir als Fahrradliebhaber sind schon sehr verkopft, wenn es um die vermeintlichen Ansprüche unserer Kinder geht.
Ich hatte als Jugendlicher ein Tokaido... mit ca. 1000 kg und mit meinem heutigen Wissensstand nicht mal als Buchstütze zu empfehlen. Aber es bot potential zum basteln, tunen und es hat auch grobe crashs weggesteckt ohne gleich zu zerbröseln. 

Mich hat die Mühle super animiert und Spaß gemacht und so wird es auch jedem Kind gehen, welches aus sich selbst oder dem Freundeskreis oder den Eltern den Anrieb entwickelt damit Spaß haben zu wollen.

Und um was beizutragen...
Die Nachbarstochter hatte mit knapp 3 Jahren ein Laufrad mit über 6 kg und ein 12" Fahrrad mit über 9 kg... 
Ich hab dann ihren Papa überreden können was vernünftiges anzuschaffen, sonst wäre des 20" Radl auch bei 15 kg gelandet ;-)
(aber wahrscheinlich hätte sie trotzdem Spaß gehabt)
Mein kleiner hat 3 Laufräder mit 2,7; 3,1 und 3,4 kg... dieser Papa ist eben auch verkopft.


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Ich hatte als Jugendlicher ein Tokaido...


Wenigstens hatte das nicht die vorsintflutliche, weil verschleissende Keil-Klemmtechnik des Tretlagers.


----------



## cinemaniac (14. Januar 2019)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber ich finde da wird deutlich übertrieben... wir als Fahrradliebhaber sind schon sehr verkopft, wenn es um die vermeintlichen Ansprüche unserer Kinder geht.
> Ich hatte als Jugendlicher ein Tokaido... mit ca. 1000 kg und mit meinem heutigen Wissensstand nicht mal als Buchstütze zu empfehlen. Aber es bot potential zum basteln, tunen und es hat auch grobe crashs weggesteckt ohne gleich zu zerbröseln.
> 
> Mich hat die Mühle super animiert und Spaß gemacht und so wird es auch jedem Kind gehen, welches aus sich selbst oder dem Freundeskreis oder den Eltern den Anrieb entwickelt damit Spaß haben zu wollen.
> ...




Verkopft mag sein. Andererseits konnte ich damals bei unserem Kurzen den Unterschied zwischen 5,.. kg Puky und 3,.. kg Kokua sofort sehen. Selbst die Zweifler mussten sich das eingestehen und zugeben, dass die knapp 2kg Unterschied zu sehen waren. 

Ja, wir haben alle auf irgendwelchen Stahlhobeln fahren gelernt und fahren immer noch. Aber warum sollte ich meinem Kind beim heutigen Stand der Technik nicht die Möglichkeit geben direkt durchzustarten?


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte ich meinem Kind beim heutigen Stand der Technik nicht die Möglichkeit geben direkt durchzustarten?


Stand der Technik ist das Zauberwort. Wer würde bitte seinem Kind zur bestandenen Führerscheinprüfung einen Oldtimer vor die Nase setzen und ihm den Komfort und die Sicherheit heutiger Fahrzeugmodelle vorenthalten wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (14. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Stand der Technik ist das Zauberwort. Wer würde bitte seinem Kind zur bestandenen Führerscheinprüfung einen Oldtimer vor die Nase setzen und ihm den Komfort und die Sicherheit heutiger Fahrzeugmodelle vorenthalten wollen?



Hier fände ich es gut, wenn die Fahrschulautos auf ein Minimum an Technik reduziert wären, da wahrscheinlich die wenigsten einen top ausgestatteten Wagen bekommen. Bei mir war es in der Fahrschule ein Golf V mit allem Schnickschnack und mein erstes Auto ein Polo G40 ohne ABS und Servolenkung! Sich auf nicht vorhandene Technik zu verlassen kann böse nach hinten losgehen. Und wenn es nach mir ginge, sollte ein Fahrsicherheitstraining für jeden Pflicht sein, da die wenigsten wissen was ihr Fahrzeug kann bzw. nicht kann.


Jetzt aber genug OT! Schwere Kinderbikes sind sch****


----------



## Meridist (14. Januar 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Hier fände ich es gut, wenn die Fahrschulautos auf ein Minimum an Technik reduziert wären, da wahrscheinlich die wenigsten einen top ausgestatteten Wagen bekommen. Bei mir war es in der Fahrschule ein Golf V mit allem Schnickschnack und mein erstes Auto ein Polo G40 ohne ABS und Servolenkung! Sich auf nicht vorhandene Technik zu verlassen kann böse nach hinten losgehen...



Das sehe ich genauso, aber ein auf der vorherigen Seite erwähntes Fahrrad mit Keilklemmung des Tretlagers ist eher mit einem Ford-T-Modell-Oldtimer als mit einem kompressoraufgeladenen PKW wie dem G40 zu vergleichen: Das Letztere macht Spass, das Erstere ist eher für's Museum. Und so ist es auch bei Fahrrädern, urzeitliche Fahrradtechnik aus den Anfängen des Industriezeitalters ist im Museum besser aufgehoben als in Kinderhänden.


----------



## schuetzendorf (15. Januar 2019)

Ich will das Beste für mein Geld und mich nicht abzocken lassen. Das Kubike meines Sohns war z.B. etwas teurer als ein "normales" Kinderrad oder als eines der Marketingräder mit Logo eines großen Herstellers drauf . Aber wenn ich Gewicht und Funktion in Relation zu den üblichen Rädern setze, dazu noch den Wiederverkaufswert anrechne ist es sehr preiswert. Deswegen stellt sich die Frage, warum man ein schlecht gemachtes Rad kaufen sollte. Und da kann nach meiner Ansicht nur Gedanken- oder Ahnungslosigkeit in Betracht kommen.


----------



## Linipupini (15. Januar 2019)

Hier ging es ja, falls ich es nicht verstanden habe, verbessert mich, um *schwere Kinderräder in 20" *und nicht, warum kaufe ich ein leichtes!
Hier ist auch was nettes 
Kawasaki Kinderrad in 20" mit grottiger Ausstattung für 219€ 
1-gang aber mit Kawasaki Bereifung ohne STVZO   und das ganze 14kg 

https://www.hagebau.de/p/kawasaki-kinderfahrrad-kbx-20-20-zoll-1-gang-ruecktrittbremse-an590551292/

mal ehrlich, wer kauft so ein Schrott???


----------



## cinemaniac (15. Januar 2019)

schuetzendorf schrieb:


> Und da kann nach meiner Ansicht nur Gedanken- oder Ahnungslosigkeit in Betracht kommen.



Ahnungslosigkeit wird wohl der häufigste Kaufgrund sein. Verstärkend kommt hinzu, dass in fast allen "Fachgeschäften" nur Hobel ohne Freilauf und mit Stützrädern stehen. Der große Laden hier um die Ecke hat bis einschließlich 16" Stützräder verbaut. Auf die Frage warum es nichts mit Freilauf gäbe, antwortete mir der "Fachkundige", dass das für Kinder sicherer und intuitiver sei mit der Rücktrittbremse zu fahren. Mein Argument, dass ein Freilauf gerade bei den ersten Pedalierversuchen weniger frustrierend ist, verpuffte als kurzer, heller Moment sichtbar zwischen seinen Ohren.
Bei der weiteren Suche fand ich dann die Mutter aller Hirnfürze. Ein Bike mit zwei Bremshebeln ließ mich hoffen, dass es doch noch Hersteller gibt die im Hier und Jetzt angekommen sind. Ich nahm das Bike aus dem Präsentationsständer, drehte voller Vorfreude an der Kurbel.... ZACK! blockiert. Welcher gesunde Mensch entwickelt ein Fahrrad mit drei Bremsen?

Dennoch gebe ich es nicht auf, den geneigten Eltern in meinem Dunstkreis die frohe Kunde brauchbarer Räder zu vermitteln.

Und um beim Thema zu bleiben:
https://www.amazon.de/KS-Cycling-Mountainbike-schwarz-gr%C3%BCn-Fahrrad/dp/B01KZZZDE2/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1547536550&sr=8-16&keywords=20+zoll+fahrrad 

Und der Leichtbaugewinner (weitere Abart des Kawasaki):

https://www.amazon.de/Kinderfahrrad...d=1547536798&sr=8-28&keywords=20+zoll+fahrrad


----------



## detlefracing (15. Januar 2019)

sehr geiler Thread 

mal ehrlich, hätte nie gedacht dass es dort noch so viel Kernschrott gibt....

PS: das finde ich schick und leicht https://www.morrison-bikes.de/bikes/kids/mescalero-s20


----------



## Linipupini (15. Januar 2019)

detlefracing schrieb:


> PS: das finde ich schick und leicht https://www.morrison-bikes.de/bikes/kids/mescalero-s20


nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## cinemaniac (15. Januar 2019)

Wenn man den ganzen StvZO Kram und die Schutzbleche entfernt, könnte es evtl. klappen...


----------



## LemonLipstick (15. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> nicht dein Ernst, oder?



der ratgeber für die richtige größe ist interessant .....
https://www.morrison-bikes.de/support/welche-fahrradgroesse-brauche-ich

körpergröße 130cm 18-20"laufradgröße. ich hab schon immer vermutet das meine kinder zu große räder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridist (15. Januar 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Wenn man den ganzen StvZO Kram und die Schutzbleche entfernt, könnte es evtl. klappen...


Und wenn man dann noch die Stahlgabel gegen eine aus Alu tauscht, könnte man nochmals geschätzt ein halbes Kilo einsparen - aber käme auch so nicht in die Nähe von 10 Kilo*. Und dafür ist das Rad mit 350 Euro überteuert, denn damit wäre man dann bei  knapp 400 Euro (wenn man die Gabel selbst tauscht) und da gibt es klar bessere Angebote auf dem Markt.

* 10,xx Kilo erachte ich als sinnvolle Obergrenze bei einem Kinderrad mit 20".


----------



## Meridist (15. Januar 2019)

detlefracing schrieb:


> sehr geiler Thread



Ausnahmsweise mal kein Thread nach dem Motto:_ "Was soll ich mir kaufen"_, sondern eines nach dem Motto:_ "Was sollte ich mir NICHT kaufen!" _



detlefracing schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, hätte nie gedacht dass es dort noch so viel Kernschrott gibt....
> 
> PS: das finde ich schick und leicht https://www.morrison-bikes.de/bikes/kids/mescalero-s20



Ach du Schande, ein Motorrad ohne Motor - und man schaue sich nur mal die schmalen Dackelschneider-"Gelände"reifen an... naja, irgendwo musste man ja sparen - nur nicht am Gewicht: *19 Kilogramm!*


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. Januar 2019)

Und passt bloß auf daß Eure Kinder nicht zu dick werden!


----------



## Meridist (15. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Und passt bloß auf daß Eure Kinder nicht zu dick werden!


Stimmt, deren Fahrräder sind schon schwer genug!


----------



## CrossX (15. Januar 2019)

Wovon sollen die denn dick werden, wenn sie solche Stahlrösser den Berg hoch kurbeln müssen.


----------



## bernd e (15. Januar 2019)

Noch eine Geschichte 
Meine Große hatte jetzt in der 4. Klasse Verkehrsunterricht (nicht der in Bio!). An einem Tag sollen die Kids ihre Räder mitbringen, da es aber November und Sauwetter war, das in Theorie.
Der nette Herr von der Rennleitung fragte was den die Kinder so für Räder haben und welche Bremsen. Meine Tochter ganz selbstbewußt "Bremsen am Lenker für hinten und vorne, keine Rücktritt". Das hatten natürlich auch noch weiter Kids so. Antwort des netten Herrn "sagt doch euren Eltern das sie beim nächsten Rad auf eine Rücktrittbremse achten, da diese besser für Kinder geeignet ist" 

Klar, bei den Bedienkräften so mancher "das Rad sie aus wie Papas Racehardtail"-Kinderbikebremsen stimmt das sogar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (15. Januar 2019)

Bei uns bringt die Rennleitung die Räder für den Unterricht und Prüfung mit!
Ihr müsstet mal schauen, was da für Gurken dabei sind


----------



## Meridist (15. Januar 2019)

bernd e schrieb:


> Klar, bei den Bedienkräften so mancher "das Rad sie aus wie Papas Racehardtail"-Kinderbikebremsen stimmt das sogar .



Ja, über das Aussehen kriegt man sie, ungeachtet der Technik, leider, denn das ist die Schwäche von Kindern (und auch manchen Erwachsenen) - man denke nur an die Bonanza-Räder, als wir jung waren...


----------



## CrossX (15. Januar 2019)

bernd e schrieb:


> Noch eine Geschichte
> Meine Große hatte jetzt in der 4. Klasse Verkehrsunterricht (nicht der in Bio!). An einem Tag sollen die Kids ihre Räder mitbringen, da es aber November und Sauwetter war, das in Theorie.
> Der nette Herr von der Rennleitung fragte was den die Kinder so für Räder haben und welche Bremsen. Meine Tochter ganz selbstbewußt "Bremsen am Lenker für hinten und vorne, keine Rücktritt". Das hatten natürlich auch noch weiter Kids so. Antwort des netten Herrn "sagt doch euren Eltern das sie beim nächsten Rad auf eine Rücktrittbremse achten, da diese besser für Kinder geeignet ist"
> 
> Klar, bei den Bedienkräften so mancher "das Rad sie aus wie Papas Racehardtail"-Kinderbikebremsen stimmt das sogar .


 und da steht dein Kind dann mit seinem 500€ Kubike oä neben den anderen Kids, mit ihren coolen Puky/Cubehaufen und muss sich von einem Polizisten anhören, dass sein Rad nix taugt. Ganz großes Kino


----------



## cinemaniac (15. Januar 2019)

In dem Fall wäre die sichere Vorführung eines Manuals sicher augenöffnend.


----------



## Linipupini (15. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Ja, über das Aussehen kriegt man sie, ungeachtet der Technik, leider, denn das ist die Schwäche von Kindern (und auch manchen Erwachsenen) - man denke nur an die Bonanza-Räder, als wir jung waren...


das kann man ja mal gar nicht vergleichen! wir hatten ja nix anderes


----------



## Meridist (15. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> wir hatten ja nix anderes


Richtig, glücklicherweise ist heute die Auswahl grösser - und dennoch scheint es auch heute noch einen Markt für rollendes Schwermetall zu geben...


----------



## HeavyAir (15. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> man denke nur an die Bonanza-Räder, als wir jung waren...


ich hatte auch eins. und ich mochte das Teil eigentlich weil es cool war, mit Fuchsschwanz und so...
natürlich habe ich mich schon gewundert warum mir mein kleiner Bruder mit seinem ganz normalen 18" Gerät davonkurbelt.
und später dann die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (15. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Man könnte so viel mehr tun von seiten des Gesetzgebers, um die Konsumentenposition zu stärken gegenüber den Herstellern.


Man könnte ja auch als Konsument für's Kind 200 statt 50 Euro ausgeben und ihm damit ein 11 Kilo Bike statt ein 17 Kilo Bike kaufen? Das bringt mehr, als irgendwelche Schwafelgesetze an die sich dann keiner hält, weil er sonst Pleite macht. Wobei 11 kilo auch noch zu viel ist, aber wenn man so bedenkt, was so mancher für sein Bike hinlegt und für Teile usw, da dürfte es doch wohl kein Ruin sein, für den/die kleine(n) etwas mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Meridist (15. Januar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Das bringt mehr, als irgendwelche Schwafelgesetze an die sich dann keiner hält, weil er sonst Pleite macht.



Wenn ich mir den unsäglichen Diesel-Skandal ansehe, könntest du mit dem "sich nicht dran halten" durchaus recht haben, aber mir ging es eher um die Auskunfts- und Informationspflicht, damit ein mündiger Konsument die richtige Wahl treffen kann.
Bei Nahrungsmittel wurden die Hersteller ja auch verpflichtet, Kalorien und Zuckergehalt anzugeben, warum sollte es nicht möglich sein, auch die Fahrrad- UND Ersatzteilhersteller dazu zu verpflichten, für alles, was sie verkaufen, die Gewichte anzugeben. Ich fände das super hilfreich bei der Entscheidung, wem ich mein Geld gebe.


----------



## Meridist (16. Januar 2019)

HeavyAir schrieb:


> ich hatte auch eins. und ich mochte das Teil eigentlich weil es cool war, mit Fuchsschwanz und so...


Unvernunft kann auch ganz schön sein... 
Hier was für Nostalgiker: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/zdf-...nanzarad-feiert-seinen-50-geburtstag-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Unvernunft kann auch ganz schön sein...
> Hier was für Nostalgiker: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/zdf-...nanzarad-feiert-seinen-50-geburtstag-100.html


Es müsste so ziemlich meine erste Geländefahrt mit dem Ratt gewesen sein. Sie endete jedenfalls mit den Kronjuwelen auf der Schaltung des Bonanzaratts eines Freundes..


----------



## Meridist (16. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Es müsste so ziemlich meine erste Geländefahrt mit dem Ratt gewesen sein. Sie endete jedenfalls mit den Kronjuwelen auf der Schaltung des Bonanzaratts eines Freundes..


Niemand sagte, dass ein Bonanzarad sicher sei! Aber zumindest bist du ja trotz dieses schmerzhaften "Kronjuwelen"-Zwischenfalls um den Darwins Award herumgekommen!  

Apropos Bonanzarad, weiss einer noch, was die Dinger wiegen? In dem Interview werden  *fast 25 Kilo* erwähnt (ab ca. Minute 6), meint der das im Ernst? https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/hier-und-heute/video-bonanzarad-100.html


----------



## bernd e (16. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Ja, über das Aussehen kriegt man sie, ungeachtet der Technik, leider, denn das ist die Schwäche von Kindern (und auch manchen Erwachsenen) - man denke nur an die Bonanza-Räder, als wir jung waren...



Bei uns zum Glück nicht. Das besagtes Rad bei uns stand und das Thema optik kam, sagte ich nur "fahr mal mit deinem Kumpel sein Rad und versuche zu Bremsen!". Nach besagter Probe-/Vergleichsfahrt und ein paar Erklärungen von mir, war das "oh ist das schön bunt / hat das eine schöne Farbe" Thema vom Tisch. Hab halt vernünftige Mädels


----------



## Deleted 347960 (16. Januar 2019)

bernd e schrieb:


> Bei uns zum Glück nicht. Das besagtes Rad bei uns stand und das Thema optik kam, sagte ich nur "fahr mal mit deinem Kumpel sein Rad und versuche zu Bremsen!". Nach besagter Probe-/Vergleichsfahrt und ein paar Erklärungen von mir, war das "oh ist das schön bunt / hat das eine schöne Farbe" Thema vom Tisch. Hab halt vernünftige Mädels


Na da sind sie besser als ich selbst. Wenn mir ein Bike nicht gefàllt kann es noch so gut sein. Ich kauf's nicht. Meiner Kleinen hat ihr 24er Bike, das ganz gut ist, von Anfang an hingegen so gut gefallen, dass sie, obwohl ich es ihr gekauft habe, als es ihr definitiv noch zu groß war und sie auch ein 20er hat, mit letzterem nicht mehr fahren wollte.
Ich hatte 315 Euro im Shop gezahlt und mit ein wenig Tuning (Schwalbe Rocket Ron mit 420 Gramm pro Reifen statt Kenda mit 750 Gramm pro Reifen sowie selbst aufgebaute Laufräder mit XT Naben, Sapim Speichen und Federleicht Felgen sowie XT 9-fach Kassette) wiegt es jetzt noch um die 11 Kilo. Das ganze hat mit um die 200 Euro zusätzlich gekostet, ist's aber allemal wert.


----------



## Meridist (16. Januar 2019)

bernd e schrieb:


> Bei uns zum Glück nicht. Das besagtes Rad bei uns stand und das Thema optik kam, sagte ich nur "fahr mal mit deinem Kumpel sein Rad und versuche zu Bremsen!". Nach besagter Probe-/Vergleichsfahrt und ein paar Erklärungen von mir, war das "oh ist das schön bunt / hat das eine schöne Farbe" Thema vom Tisch. Hab halt vernünftige Mädels


Das ist der Königsweg, Probefahren wirkt Wunder und gerade gute Bremsen (einstellbar für kleine Kinderhände und effektiv) wissen unsere Kleinen schon sehr zu schätzen. Auch ein guter Trick: Fahrrad auf die Seite legen und das Kind bitten, es aufzuheben oder mal das Vorderrad zu lupfen, wenn es nebendran steht. Funktioniert am besten im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Niemand sagte, dass ein Bonanzarad sicher sei! Aber zumindest bist du ja trotz dieses schmerzhaften "Kronjuwelen"-Zwischenfalls um den Darwins Award herumgekommen!
> 
> Apropos Bonanzarad, weiss einer noch, was die Dinger wiegen? In dem Interview werden  *fast 25 Kilo* erwähnt (ab ca. Minute 6), meint der das im Ernst? https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/hier-und-heute/video-bonanzarad-100.html


25kg werden die sicherlich nicht wiegen. Um die 17kg wären da realistischer.


----------



## Meridist (16. Januar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> 25kg werden die sicherlich nicht wiegen. Um die 17kg wären da realistischer.


Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn die fast soviel wie eine Velosolex (28 Kilo) gewogen hätten.


----------



## Deleted234438 (16. Januar 2019)

Kam das Patria Skippy schon vor?


----------



## Meridist (16. Januar 2019)

jenka schrieb:


> Kam das Patria Skippy schon vor?


Nein, noch nicht. Erzähl mal bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (17. Januar 2019)

Zum Thema Patria......

https://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/k...rfahrraeder-zwei-reifen-fuer-drei-kaesehochs/

UNFASSBAR!


----------



## Meridist (17. Januar 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Zum Thema Patria......
> 
> https://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/k...rfahrraeder-zwei-reifen-fuer-drei-kaesehochs/
> 
> UNFASSBAR!


Ja, eine Schande! Das kann nur jemand geschrieben haben, der selber sein Fahrrad - und vor allem seine Bremse! - nicht beherrscht! Ich habe mal nach dem Autor gegoogelt: https://www.freischreiber.de/profiles/guven-purtul/
Wohl eher ein Lohnschreiberling...
Zitat aus seinem von dir verlinkten Beitrag über Kinderfahrräder:
"LKW-Bremsen im Kleinwagen"


----------



## Kwietsch (17. Januar 2019)

Das Bike in meinem Avatar ist der komplette Nachbau meines BMX in den 80er Jahren.
Inzwischen sogar mit Tioga Comp 3. Wird auch gefahren...
Mich hat damals nie gestört, dass es sackschwer war/ist. Rahmen Gabel alleine >3kg.
Wir sind kilometerweit damit durch die Gegend gefahren. Wheelie unbegrenzt, kein Problem, heute fällts schwer, mit viel besserem Material.

Coole Zeit, inkl. diversen Notaufnahmebesuchen.

Aber, das bringt mich nicht dazu, heute zu argumentieren "Früher mussten wir ja auch...", eben weil die Kinder heute nicht mehr müssten, wenn die Eltern bissi nachdenken würden.

Cooler Thread, weiter bitte


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Ja, eine Schande! Das können nur Menschen geschrieben haben, sie selber ihr Fahrrad - und vor allem ihre Bremse! - nicht beherrschen!
> Zitat:
> "LKW-Bremsen im Kleinwagen"


Vermutlich ist aus diesem Schmarren dann der "Powermodulator" von Shimano entstanden, was ich eher als "Bremsenschwammigmacher" und als "Anschlag auf die Kleinen" bezeichnen würde...


----------



## Linipupini (17. Januar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist aus diesem Schmarren dann der "Powermodulator" von Shimano entstanden, was ich eher als "Bremsenschwammigmacher" und als "Anschlag auf die Kleinen" bezeichnen würde...


Hatten wir schon


----------



## Meridist (17. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon


Und macht immer noch keinen Sinn, denn die von dir angeführte Begründung (Bremshebel für Cantilever) ist an und für sich keine Begründung - was hätte denn dagegen gesprochen, statt eines "Powermodulators" einfach passende Bremshebel zu verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (17. Januar 2019)

Das kann man tun, nur haben es damals einige nicht getan. Und sich böse abgelegt!
Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette.
Hast du schon mal so was gefahren? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst wüsstest du von was ich rede


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon


Ich weiss, das kann man aber, ganz offensichtlich nicht oft genug widerholen...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Das kann man tun, nur haben es damals einige nicht getan. Und sich böse abgelegt!
> Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette.
> Hast du schon mal so was gefahren? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst wüsstest du von was ich rede


...wie man auch hier sehen kann: Nochmal: nicht eine starke Bremse führt zum Abgang über den Lenker, sondern eine, die keinen festen, einen unkalkulierbaren Druckpunkt hat. Und der Powermodulator bringt genau diesen Effekt mit sich. Mit meinen Scheibenbremsen kann ich auch mit einem Finger problemlos das Vorderrad blockieren, ich weiss aber genau, wie stark ich ziehen muss, damit das passiert und hab daher die Sache im Griff. Mit schwammigen Bremsen geht erst gar nichts und dann blockiert's plötzlich, wenn ich am wenigsten drauf gefaßt bin, d. h. fliege ich über den Lenker, da ich nicht im Druck nachlasse, wenn es nötig wäre.


----------



## Meridist (17. Januar 2019)

Ich sehe es genauso wie Zucchi. Eine Bremse, die ich nicht bequem zum Blockieren bringen kann, ist schlicht und ergreifend zu schwach, denn die maximale Bremswirkung hat man nun mal an der Blockiergrenze, bzw. wenn das Hinterrad steigt. Dann, und nur dann verschenke ich bei einer Notbremsung keinen Bremsweg.
Dazu braucht es jedoch einen definierten Druckpunkt - und eine Bremse, die ohne Kraftakt das Rad blockieren kann, denn wenn ich wie eine Schraubzwinge Kraft am Bremshebel aufwenden muss, kann ich nicht gefühlvoll bremsen - und zu so einer schwachen Bremse hätte ich auch kein Vertrauen.
Noch viel wichtiger ist das bei Kinderfahrrädern, da Kinderhände eh nicht mit so viel Kraft zupacken können.


----------



## Linipupini (17. Januar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Und der Powermodulator bringt genau diesen Effekt mit sich.


Da liegst du leider völlig daneben! Ich rede hier von Canti Hebeln in Verbindung mit V-Brakes, da minimiert sich der Abflug, bzw. umgehe ich die Blockiergrenze. Ein Mittel zum Zweck, sonst nichts.
Für alles andere, da gebe ich dir recht, war das Teil totaler Käse, damals hatte man aber gedacht, lieber schwach bremsen, als ein Überschlag.


----------



## Meridist (17. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> ...damals hatte man aber gedacht, lieber schwach bremsen, als ein Überschlag.


Diese Einstellung war damals schon Quatsch und ist es noch immer. Lieber gehe ich die Gefahr eines Überschlags ein als die Gefahr, trotz verzweifelter Vollbremsung unter einen LKW zu fahren.

Ich behaupte mal, mehr als zu starke Bremsen haben zu schwache Bremsen _und/oder_ die Angst vor zu starken Bremsen viel mehr Menschenleben gekostet. Und diese Angst wird in diesem unsäglichen und unverantwortlichen "Fach"artikel auch noch geschürt.

PS: Seid ihr jemals Motorrad gefahren? DAS sind effektive, weil bissige Bremsen! Jeder, der das erste Mal auf dem Motorrad sitzt, hat beim Beschleunigen UND Bremsen sein Aha-Erlebnis. Ein "Fachmann", der schwächere Bremsen wegen Überschlagsgefahr fordern würde, der würde von der Motorradfahrergemeinde geteert und gefedert - und das zurecht!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider völlig daneben! Ich rede hier von Canti Hebeln in Verbindung mit V-Brakes, da minimiert sich der Abflug, bzw. umgehe ich die Blockiergrenze. Ein Mittel zum Zweck, sonst nichts.


Ich hab eigentlich gar nicht vor, Dir irgendwelche falschen Aussagen anzulasten. Das mit dem Powermodulator ist mir aus dem Zitat des ARD Ratgeber Berichts wieder in den Sinn gekommen und Deine Antwort "Hatten wir schon" ist ja auch richtig. Nur stösst mir dieser Schwachsinn halt immer wieder auf in solchen Situationen, wo irgendjemand (hier der "Experte" vom Ratgeber) total falsches Zeug von Bremsen schreibt und dann vielleicht der ein oder andere Lale draufrein fällt und einen Anschlag aufs eigene Kind durchführt, ohne sich dessen im klaren zu sein.


Linipupini schrieb:


> Für alles andere, da gebe ich dir recht, war das Teil totaler Käse, damals hatte man aber gedacht, lieber schwach bremsen, als ein Überschlag.


Das hat aber eher was mit nicht denken zu tun. Jedenfalls für einen Bremsenkonstrukteur. Der Laie darf so einen Krampf ja gern annehmen, aber ein Bremsenfachmann sollte in der Lage sein, sowas richtig zu stellen. Sonst ist es besser, wenn er Leberwurst verkauft.
Denn Schwach Bremsen ist ja nicht das Ziel einer Bremse, sondern so bremsen zu können, wie man es braucht und das ohne Überraschungen.


----------



## Meridist (18. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> https://www.funsporthandel.de/ebike...derfahrrad-mountainbike-250w-20-zoll/a-100449
> 
> Ok, ist etwas unfair, weil mit Motor.



Auch der Motor ist keine Entschuldigung für "nur" *20 Kilo*, denn es geht auch bei E-Bikes mit unter 10 Kilo bei Kinderrädern: http://www.ben-e-bike.com/


----------



## Athabaske (18. Januar 2019)

Das Gewichtsverhältnis zwischen Fahrer und Fahrer ist entscheident.

Da kommt der Papa mit seinem Enduro (12 kg) und einem Eigengewicht von (sagen wir mal 75 kg) auf 0,16.

Die Tochter, der Sohn kommen bei 20 kg Bruttogewicht (meine waren immer sehr schlank) mit einem Rad von 15 kg auf 0,75.

Wer meint, das wäre in Ordnung sollte mal ein Lastenrad ausleihen und das auf Verhältnisse zwischen 0,5 und 0,75 bringen. Damit mit dem Kind eine Radtour machen, gerne auch im Flachen.


----------



## CrossX (18. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Auch der Motor ist keine Entschuldigung für "nur" *20 Kilo*, denn es geht auch bei E-Bikes mit unter 10 Kilo bei Kinderrädern: http://www.ben-e-bike.com/


Nett gemacht aber ja wohl trotzdem der größte Schwachsinn  den man sich ausdenken kann. Wozu brauchen Kinder ein Ebike? Um mit ihnen faulen Eltern mit Ebike mit halten zu können? Da setzt man ja tolle Signale an die Jugend.
Aber muss ja jeder für sich wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (18. Januar 2019)

Wenn schon motorisiert dann bitte so:






Wiegt zwar 40kg, aber was soll´s... knapp 4 PS regeln das schon.


----------



## CrossX (18. Januar 2019)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Wenn schon motorisiert dann bitte so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte mir für meinen kleinen auch gefallen. Aber wenn man sie damit einmal angefixt hat, wünscht man sich so ein herrlich günstiges Hobby wie Mountainbiken zurück. 
Wenn ich mich an meine Motocross Zeiten erinner; sch.... waren das teure Zeiten


----------



## cinemaniac (18. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube soviel Unterschied macht das nicht. Für den Preis eines gebrauchten Moppeds bekommt man auch nen guten Downhiller. Reifen, Bremsen, Lenker etc. sind auch sehr nah beisammen.


----------



## Meridist (18. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nett gemacht aber ja wohl trotzdem der größte Schwachsinn  den man sich ausdenken kann. Wozu brauchen Kinder ein Ebike?


Wer in einer hügeligen, gar bergigen Landschaft wohnt, wird sich diese Frage kaum stellen.


----------



## CrossX (19. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Wer in einer hügeligen, gar bergigen Landschaft wohnt, wird sich diese Frage kaum stellen.


Ich wohne im Sauerland. Trotzdem wäre es das letzte was meine Kinder bekommen. Touren werden eben so geplant  dass die Kinder sie aus eigener Kraft schaffen. Sonst zieht man sie halt mal den Berg hoch. Wozu muss ein Kind hunderte Höhenmeter oder zig Kilometer fahren?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Sauerland. Trotzdem wäre es das letzte was meine Kinder bekommen. Touren werden eben so geplant  dass die Kinder sie aus eigener Kraft schaffen. Sonst zieht man sie halt mal den Berg hoch. Wozu muss ein Kind hunderte Höhenmeter oder zig Kilometer fahren?


Es ist zwar ein alter Hut, dass ein Gruppenführer sich immer nach dem schwächsten richten sollte, scheint aber trotzdem immer noch notwendig zu sein, dies hervorzuheben. Wie Sie richtig sagen, darf man einfach nicht mit den Ansprüchen der Sportkampfgruppe an eine Tour mit den Kleinen herangehen und man sollte die Tour für und nicht gegen die Kleinen gestalten. Dann klappt es sogar, größere Touren zu fahren. Unsere Kleine hat z. B. Mit acht eine Runde von 600 Hm und ca. 40 km durchgefahren. Das hat sich aber so ergeben und wurde ihr nicht zur Bedingung weiterer Zuneigung gemacht. Und während der Tour habe ich ab und an abgehalten und sie zum trinken und auch essen überredet, wenn sie leichte Probleme zeigte. Denn Kinder haben z. B. Keine Reserven in der Leber. Die bilden sich erst ab 12 Jahren, mit der Folge dass Kinder, wenn sie anfangen Hunger zu haben binnen fünf Minuten voll zusammenbrechen und da hilft weder ein e bike, noch schimpfen, noch gut zureden. Da hilft nur Vernünftige Planung und Einsicht.


----------



## Meridist (19. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> ... Touren werden eben so geplant  dass die Kinder sie aus eigener Kraft schaffen.


Es geht ja nicht nur um Touren. Mein Kleiner (wird bald 5) schafft es auf seinem Weg zum Kindergarten nicht, einen ca. 100 Meter langen Steckenabschnitt mit seinem 16"er Early Rider hochzufahren, er muss absteigen und schieben. Sein Fahrrad wiegt zwar deutlich weniger als* 6 Kilo*, ist aber nur ein Single-Speed und umgerechnet auf mein Körpergewicht müsste ich mit einem Fahrrad mit dem Gewicht von ca. *30 Kilo* ohne Gangschaltung hochfahren. Das würde mir nicht nur keinen Spass machen, das würde ich wahrscheinlich ebenso erst gar nicht schaffen. Und Anlauf nehmen ist wegen einer Kreuzung, über die wir müssen, nicht möglich.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um Touren. Mein Kleiner (wird bald 5) schafft es auf seinem Weg zum Kindergarten nicht, einen ca. 100 Meter langen Steckenabschnitt mit seinem 16"er Early Rider hochzufahren, er muss absteigen und schieben. Sein Fahrrad wiegt zwar deutlich weniger als* 6 Kilo*, ist aber nur ein Single-Speed und umgerechnet auf mein Körpergewicht müsste ich mit einem Fahrrad mit dem Gewicht von ca. *30 Kilo* ohne Gangschaltung hochfahren. Das würde mir nicht nur keinen Spass machen, das würde ich wahrscheinlich ebenso erst gar nicht schaffen. Und Anlauf nehmen ist wegen einer Kreuzung, über die wir müssen, nicht möglich.


Vielleicht ist er aber ja mit fünf auch so ganz gut, selbst wenn er schiebt? Das ist doch kein wirkliches Problem, solange man nicht erwartet, dass er überall hoch fährt. In ein paar Jahren fährt er Dir davon, auch wenn er heute schiebt und vielleicht kannst Du ja mit ihm zusammen hoch schieben, statt ihm zu zeigen, dass Du es ohne schieben schaffst oder ihm vielleicht sogar helfen sein Rad dort hoch zu bringen?


----------



## Meridist (19. Januar 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er aber ja mit fünf auch so ganz gut...?


Klar ist er das, dennoch würde ich ihm (und mir) ein E-Bike gönnen, wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer wären.
Andere lassen ihre Kleinen in dem Alter schon Moto-Cross fahren. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (20. Januar 2019)

Meridist schrieb:


> Klar ist er das, dennoch würde ich ihm (und mir) ein E-Bike gönnen, wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer wären.
> Andere lassen ihre Kleinen in dem Alter schon Moto-Cross fahren. ;-)



Gönn im lieber den Erfolg und Triumph, wenn er demnächst ein 20" mit Schaltung bekommt und mit etwas üben den Berg alleine hoch fährt.


----------



## Meridist (20. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gönn im lieber den Erfolg und Triumph, wenn er demnächst ein 20" mit Schaltung bekommt und mit etwas üben den Berg alleine hoch fährt.


Tue ich, habe dir trotzdem eine PN wegen der Crossmaschine geschrieben. Das eine schliesst ja das andere nicht aus!


----------



## schacht (21. Januar 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nett gemacht aber ja wohl trotzdem der größte Schwachsinn  den man sich ausdenken kann. Wozu brauchen Kinder ein Ebike? Um mit ihnen faulen Eltern mit Ebike mit halten zu können? Da setzt man ja tolle Signale an die Jugend.
> Aber muss ja jeder für sich wissen



Mein Sohn liebt das Radfahren, aber aufgrund einer Muskelerkrankung war es ihm oft nicht möglich, in der Ebene mehr als ca. 2 km zurückzulegen, ohne dass ich ihn anschieben musste. Wenn er nicht mehr konnte, durfte er sich auch nicht mehr anstrengen, weil es den Muskelzerfall beschleunigt hätte und er eventuell in die Klinik gemusst hätte.

Noch vor seinem 7. Geburtstag beschlossen wir, ihm ein e-bike zu kaufen (2017), was wir bis heute keine Sekunde bereut haben. Jetzt ist er wieder in der Lage, längere Strecken ohne Probleme zurückzulegen.

Davor hatte er übrigens ein Woom4.


----------



## BikingDevil (22. Januar 2019)

schacht schrieb:


> Mein Sohn liebt das Radfahren, aber aufgrund einer Muskelerkrankung war es ihm oft nicht möglich, in der Ebene mehr als ca. 2 km zurückzulegen, ohne dass ich ihn anschieben musste. Wenn er nicht mehr konnte, durfte er sich auch nicht mehr anstrengen, weil es den Muskelzerfall beschleunigt hätte und er eventuell in die Klinik gemusst hätte.
> 
> Noch vor seinem 7. Geburtstag beschlossen wir, ihm ein e-bike zu kaufen (2017), was wir bis heute keine Sekunde bereut haben. Jetzt ist er wieder in der Lage, längere Strecken ohne Probleme zurückzulegen.
> 
> Davor hatte er übrigens ein Woom4.


 ich bin mir fast 100% sicher, dass diese Kritik natürlich nur auf gesunde Kinder/Eltern abzielte - wer ein Gebrechen hat, darf/soll natürlich alle Hilfe haben, welche technisch heute möglich ist.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (22. Januar 2019)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> ich bin mir fast 100% sicher, dass diese Kritik natürlich nur auf gesunde Kinder/Eltern abzielte - wer ein Gebrechen hat, darf/soll natürlich alle Hilfe haben, welche technisch heute möglich ist.


Bin 100% einverstanden und teile diese Ansicht!


----------



## Athabaske (22. Januar 2019)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> ich bin mir fast 100% sicher, dass diese Kritik natürlich nur auf gesunde Kinder/Eltern abzielte - wer ein Gebrechen hat, darf/soll natürlich alle Hilfe haben, welche technisch heute möglich ist.


....darum geht es.

Leider missbrauchen einige diese Beispiele um sich selbst zu rechtfertigen.

Generell sollte man als Elternteil in der Lage sein und genügend Empathie mitbringen, um sich auf die Situation des Kindes einzulassen. Alles andere ist Mist. Nicht das eigene Ego bestimmt Streckenlänge, Anspruch der Runde und Tempo. Eine provokative Ansicht in diesen Tagen, ich weiß. Aber sehr hilfreich. Und es kommt der Tag, meist schneller als man glaubt, da kann man das eigene Ego dann sowieso den davonfahrenden Kindern hinterherwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridist (22. Januar 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Leider missbrauchen einige diese Beispiele um sich selbst zu rechtfertigen.



Wieso sollte man sich (oder seine Kinder) überhaupt rechtfertigen müssen?
Einfach mal sein Kind beides fahren und dann entscheiden lassen - vorausgesetzt, man kann es sich finanziell leisten.
Ich finde E-Bikes immer noch überteuert und meist auch noch übergewichtig dazu.


----------



## Meridist (24. Januar 2019)

Übrigens habe ich eine interessante Funktion bei dieser Preissuchmaschine entdeckt, man kann dort einen Gewichtsfilter einsetzen und bekommt nur Fahrräder bis 9 Kilo angezeigt:

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/19081F1799608-1799698.html


----------



## scorpi11 (16. März 2019)

Wenn das Rad schon ab Werk so leicht ist wird das Tunen noch teurer… 

Heute saß unser kleiner auf einem Kubikes 16 mit SRAM Automatix. Erstaunlicherweise stieg er aber danach wieder ohne Vorbehalte auf den Puky-Panzer. Für den Sommer wird dann aber sicher das Kubikes werden.


----------

